# Basel Switzerland lift access?



## MEWISEMAGIC (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking for a day or so of lift access downhill first week of June anywhere near Basel. Gotta rent a bike as well. Beer for info. Peace.


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

There is a bikepark near Colmar, or the Biel trail.

I'm not aware of any lift assistance directly from Basel itself, but maybe someone else knows.


----------

